# Marantz SR6003 standby light question



## Moose (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay so my problem isn't the flashing light problem that some people get. The issue is I switched off the breaker to my ht room outlets and when I turned it back on the standby light on my 6003 isn't lit. It powers on fine and functions but there's no light on when you turn it off. Do you think there's a problem with my AVR? 

Sorry if this is a wrong forum!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Does it work correctly otherwise?


----------



## Moose (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah works correctly as far as I can see. However I did fix the problem. Did a reset by holding surround mode and clear. Fixed the problem.


----------

